# Makeup Forever HD Foundation ???



## Brie (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey does anyone know where I can get this ?? I saw one place online, i think it was a beauty school. I think it ran at $75 or the cake one was only $48 ???
The only problem is spending all this money then it not matching my skin??

I also saw that Smashbox has a hd Foundation any experiences ???

Australia suck sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol


----------



## miss_bailey (Oct 24, 2008)

I know you can pick up some Smashbox from the TVSN website hahaha but yeah not sure about MUFE.
I have a free sample of the Smasbox one but its way too light for me, Ill try it on a friend and let you know.
They have SO many different shades though! I saw them all when I was in the states, was gonna pick one up but couldnt decide on a shade so I didnt bother. You could always ask in the reccomendations forum about a shade that might suit you.

I havent seen it in a store but try this site:
Media Makeup | Makeup Store | Face | Makeup Forever products


----------



## Brie (Oct 24, 2008)

Yep thats the site i found. As for the colour, yeah i might try that!


----------



## miss_bailey (Oct 24, 2008)

I saw on the vogue forums a while ago that you can get it at Cosmo cosmetics in Sydney (centrepoint, parramata, campbelltown and hornsby) but I cant confirm that.


----------



## cheryl888 (Oct 25, 2008)

cosmo cosmetics has a couple of the eyeshadows but no hd unfortunately, i checked them all a couple of weeks back


----------



## Brie (Oct 27, 2008)

i think i might just try something else


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_Hey does anyone know where I can get this ?? I saw one place online, i think it was a beauty school. I think it ran at $75 or the cake one was only $48 ???
The only problem is spending all this money then it not matching my skin??

I also saw that Smashbox has a hd Foundation any experiences ???

Australia suck sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol_

 
I am just so annoyed MUFE disappeared from David Jones, Melbourne, because MUFE rocks!!  I asked my Singaporean friend to cp it for me and it is fantastic. I got #115 and it matches my skintone perfectly.


----------

